# Wanting to Adopt~~Hairless or Double Rex ~~Iowa



## Kimberly (Aug 13, 2007)

A male Hairless or double rex rattie. My whole family has just fallen in love with our Ducky and Thumper but really have our hearts stolen by Ducky our double rex baby boy. We would love to be able to adopt one more boy, Either Hairless or double rex. We are located in Western Iowa near Sioux City. So within an hour's drive of Nebraska or S. Dakota. Our new addition would have the best of care and so much love!!

Please keep us in mind if you know of anyone needing to rehome a baby or adult rattie.

You may contact me here on the forum or at my email address

[email protected]

Or even contact me via myspace as I check that daily

http://www.myspace.com/kimberly_brimm78

Thank you!!


----------

